# ca18det pulsar project pix



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

i have just posted up some pics of my nissan pulsar with ca18det swap, and other upgrades, come cheCK :thumbup: it out ------>here<-------


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Holy crap another one. I like this cars specially when they go turbo. Very nice car, keep it up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love everything about it, except the fact that you spelled "check" as "cheq" .


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Sweetness! Looks like you got quite a bit of rust, that sucks, But the car's looking nice, If you ever want to get rid of that intake manifold let me know!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

theres a CA18DET in my future
i know this
dont ask me why


----------

